# HOME GYM PHOTO PORN



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all - Just had a quick search and can't find a home gym photo thread. I love looking at home gym photos and checking out set ups from a couple of dumbbells to a full blown commercial set up, it's all good.

As soon as I can I will get my gym pics up but please post away.

If there is something like this already set up that I've missed please let me know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

I was expecting pictures of your misses bent over on a bench. What a let down


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

I wish!!! She's ****ed that I spend so much time at my gym as it is, I don't think she'd be on for some sex swing action off the power cage


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

dis iz me, just got da 2 dumbelz!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

HJL said:


> dis iz me, just got da 2 dumbelz!
> 
> View attachment 106417


What the fvck exercise is he even doing there? Lying dumbbell curls or something?


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pretty sure you should have some Matt's down. Don't wanna dent that lovely flooring!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

there is a home gym thread already.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

google images home gym comes up with some pretty nice places.



MF88 said:


> What the fvck exercise is he even doing there? Lying dumbbell curls or something?


think hes just scooting around on the floor making sure the vinyl flooring is level.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

DoIEvenLift said:


> there is a home gym thread already.


I'll have to look harder as I couldn't find one that had a lot of pics.

@HJL - I've done the google pics many a time just thought it would be good to have one here.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

he`s doing a http://www.body-mind-strength.com/weight_exercises/free_weight_chest_exercises/floor_dumbbell_side_fly_reverse_press.html


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Badly dubbed I think his name is has a pretty awesome setup.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Badly dubbed I think his name is has a pretty awesome setup.


Thanks and that is a nice set up. Love the leg press/hack squat he's just got.

Link below to thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/175917-my-home-gym.html


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

My gym


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------

